# نرجو من كل مصممى إسطمبات الsheet metal المشاركه



## زياد تامر متولى (14 مايو 2006)

أرجو فتح باب المناقشة فى هذا الموضوع حتى يستقيد الجميع
وذلك عن طريق توفير الكتب المتخصصه فى تصمصيم إسطمبات تشكيل المعادن
كذلك الجداول الخاصة بالخامات ( ultimet Stress ) التى يجرى عليها عمليات التشكيل المختلفه 
الخامات المستخدمه فى تصنيع القوالب نفسها طبقا لللمواصفات العالميه المختلفه ( din - jis )
أنواع الDie Seats المختلفه ولو فيه جداول يتم الإختيار منه 
كيفه تصميم الأسطمبه وتوضيح أجزاؤها المختلفه


----------



## ابراهيم الخليفه (18 مايو 2006)

*بفضل من الله يمكننى المساعده بقدر ما استطيع*

امتلك بفضل الله معلومات لا بأس بها فى مجال الشييت ميتال واسطمباتهاومستعد لأى استفسار على الxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدىفي التواصل حتى الفائدة


----------



## زكريا جبر (10 يوليو 2007)

الأخ الاكريم برجاء ارسال المعلومة التى تريدها فى صورة اسألة و اجاباتها او نحن نسأل وسيادتكم 
تجيب ولك الشكر


----------



## hippy (20 يوليو 2007)

al salamu 3alaykom 
i have a big problem in my studying..i study processing metals with pressure ..but my problem is that i study in Armenia in Armenian laguage which has no books at all about this spesification ..and i was seeking e books about it for so long time but i got nothing. ..i hope that some of the brothers here can help ...(metall rolling,extrusion )


----------



## x_engineer_x (21 يوليو 2007)

أبدأ انا بالاسئلة ......................:68: 
1- كيف احسب الــ margin of safty لـتأمين الــ die من الكسر 
2- كيف اقوم باختيار السوست المناسبة لوضعها فى الاسطمبة من حيث الضغط المطلوب وقوة الطرد وغير ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟
.......................... يلا انا بدأت ومستنى الرد من أهل الخبرة فى المنتدى فى هذا المجال الاكثر من هام :20:


----------



## enmfg (22 يوليو 2007)

تفضل
http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de/sheet-metal-forming.html


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

jazakom Allah khayran


----------



## x_engineer_x (31 يوليو 2007)

enmfg مشكور بجد على الكتب الرائعة 

--- اريد ان اطلب طلب من الخبراء فى هذا المجال .......
معظم المصممين لا يلجأون لاستخدام الحسابات فى تصميم الاسطمبة وانما يعتمدون على الخبرة 
ولذلك اريد ان يضع احد المهندسين مثال لعينة sheet metal ويقوم بعمل تصميم للاسطمبة 
باستخدام الحسابات ( سيكون هذا المثال سبق للمنتدى وذلك لعدم وجود مثل هذة الامثلة فى اى 
منتدى) ولكم جزيل الشكر :77:


----------



## ودبيلا (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## بةمو (27 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## بةمو (27 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## د.فرحان (5 يوليو 2009)

استمتعوا بهذا الموقع : sheet metal mold
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/result.html?query_txt=sheet+metal&sort=relevance&srch=top&search=
و
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/re...et+metal+mold&sort=relevance&srch=top&search=


----------



## ودبيلا (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الموقع


----------



## د.فرحان (30 يوليو 2009)

enmfg قال:


> تفضل
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/486297-6-post.html




احذفوا هذا الموقع الاباحى !!!!!!!!!


----------

